# A Classic if ever there was one



## nuuumannn (Sep 2, 2016)

Hi guys, a few images of the Great MiG-21 has been added to my site.






















Take a look here: warbirds


----------



## Wurger (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 2, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 2, 2016)

Classics indeed!

IIRC The third one down was code named ANALOG by NATO (?) and it, and one other, were used to test the Tu 144 wing, albeit scaled down.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 2, 2016)

Good stuff Grant. Is that last shot, of the early version, the 'defector' by any chance ?


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 2, 2016)

Nice group of photos!

I wish I had been able to spend more time at the forgotten little Cold War display at the airport in Burgas, Bulgaria, but we were in a hurry.

They have one there, and it's in need of a little TLC...


----------



## Wurger (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 3, 2016)

Good shots!


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 4, 2016)

Cheers guys. Capt. Vick, the MiG-21L Analog is indeed the Tu-144 wing test bed; Analog was the name the Russians gave it (had to check that; it meant that it was analoguous to the Tu-144). I photographed it on a horrible day at Monino; it was raining and foggy and half of my pics turned out blurry, but I was able to salvage some of them. Three hours wandering around in the rain sheltering under the wings of some very exotic aeroplanes.

Terry, the MiG-21 is at the Udvar Hazy Center in the US; I'm not sure of its history and NASM don't give any such info, just adding that it was displayed at an exhibition of Soviet hardware, so, you're probably right. I know the MiG-15 at that museum is a defector; it's in North Korean markings next to an F-86.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 5, 2016)

Thanks Grant.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 7, 2016)

Cool shots..


----------

